
Exceptional Performance: Best Practices for Speeding Up Your Web Site - prakash
http://developer.yahoo.com/performance/
======
charlesju
This is an awesome find. I had no idea Yahoo had a blog like this.

But just in general, I think people don't give Yahoo enough credit for what
it's trying to accomplish. They have a lot of cool things in the pipeline and
are big proponents of open source (ie. hadoop). This is just another example
of how it's trying to reach out to startups and developers. Good for you Mr.
Yang, keep on fighting the good fight.

